

Ask HN: AirBnb for buying and selling houses? - dome82

What would be the best site for selling houses &#x2F; villa&#x27;s to foreign people?<p>I am not sure if such site exists. It is difficult to find a site like AirBnB for selling&#x2F;buying houses around the world.<p>What is your opinion about that?<p>Domenico.
======
socialmediaisbs
I haven't found anything that allows for a permanent sort of transaction in
the style of AirBnB. It's all very temporary, you know?

This will sound weird, but I feel like eBay would probably be really good for
that because people around the world are aware of it and have been conditioned
over the years to expect to find anything. Even houses.

That said, eBay sucks. So there's certainly room to challenge it, but cutting
into that kind of market share and brand awareness may take more money and
publicity than it is worth.

